# Buy a used TT-RS or MK3 TTS????



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

I owned an Audi TT a few years back and I loved it. I traded it in for a 2010 911-S, although I loved that car as well I recently sold it to pay for a pool (Actually an entire backyard makeover) for the family. I didn't drive the 911 often so honestly I do not miss it as much as I thought I would. I now have a 2015 Q7, but I am thinking about trading it for a 2013 TT-RS or possibly a 2016 TTS, the other option would be to wait for a 2017 TT-RS. This would be my DD, my toy is a Shelby Mustang that I do not intend to sell. The wife has the Honda Odyssey Touring Elite for the family duties.

Anyway it's obviously my decision, but I have never owned the TT-RS, only the base TT MK2. Is the TT-RS as easy to live with on a daily basis as the base TT? I love the utility of the hatchback, I missed that a lot when I got the 911. In the 911 Golf Clubs would go in the passenger seat, in the TT I could fit 2-3 sets no problem in the back if needed.

Anyone with a TT-RS looking to upgrade to the MK3? I would more then likely keep the car stock, probably just some small cosmetic mods. I greatly prefer the MK3 Interior, but the exterior is still growing on me, right now I still like the MK2. I am aware the MK3 is supposed to handle much better, that is a plus for sure. MK2 would be a CPO so it would have a longer warranty, although I do not keep cars that long so I am not sure if that is relative. At some point I want to keep something longer, but I just haven't found it yet. The MK2 TT was close, honestly I regret selling it for the 911 a little. The other piece I have to deal with is my Q7 is a TDI, I am not sure how that works right now with trade-ins.

Sorry for rambling, I may be back in a TT of some sort in the near future, thank you in advance for any input you could provide.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Used TTRS. I think all will agree. Way better car especially for the money


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

The RS is very easy to live with as a daily driver. Fuel economy is better that you'd expect given the performance and the engine makes so much torque that it's effortless in any kind of traffic. It can get a little frustrating at times not being able to wind it all the way out tho 

As compared to the mk3 TTS that's a tough call. Typically for Audis the newer version S is equivalent performance to the previous RS and I think that's the case here. Handling will be a bit sharper, lighter chassis, much lighter engine, and some suspension improvements (altho the mk3 suspension is not that heavily revised compared to the mk2). Really where the mk3 is going to be the biggest difference is that interior and all of the tech. The mk2 RS is built on 2006 technology and at times it shows. There's also the question of DSG vs manual since each model is limited to each transmission respectively.

Personally I'd take the RS. There's just something that extra special about the RS badge and well the engine is just fantastic. The rest of the car could be horrible and it wouldn't matter because the engine is just so good. Luckily the rest of the car is pretty damn good too


----------



## mremg (May 10, 2015)

Honestly, you cannot go wrong with either. Mk3 TTS has the newer platform which is supposedly lighter and more nimble but the Mk2 TT RS has that beautiful engine. Also, Mk3 is DSG only while Mk2 TT RS is manual only. If you have a preference for transmission (DD car) then you likely have a winner. Mk3 interiors are fancy with a lot of gadgets, which Mk2 interior is a bit dated (but still pretty functional & good).

Mk3 TT RS - Well, no solid information is out yet about US availability. If it is confirmed for the US then it might be well worth the wait. 

Personally, I would pick the Mk2 TT RS. If the Mk3 RS ever comes to the US, I might consider upgrading to it, but only if it comes with manual.

On a side note, what did you not like about the 911 that much? Is it just the space?


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

Another vote for a TTRS, great daily driver and at least for me a car I'm planning on keeping for some time. So far I'm at a little over 92k and have enjoyed every mile.


----------



## gengo (May 13, 2013)

First the obvious: drive both and pick the one you prefer, as they both have pros and cons. 

Personally, here's why I'd pick the used TTRS:
1. Manual gearbox 
2. Torque
3. Solid performance tunes already exist 
4. Rarity
5. Already taken a bit hit on depreciation 
6. Technology woes can be rectified with a modern stereo
7. Torque again.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

After 2 dsgs in 37k miles I will never buy another automatic for a daily. The new TT would be great as a manual.


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

mremg said:


> Honestly, you cannot go wrong with either. Mk3 TTS has the newer platform which is supposedly lighter and more nimble but the Mk2 TT RS has that beautiful engine. Also, Mk3 is DSG only while Mk2 TT RS is manual only. If you have a preference for transmission (DD car) then you likely have a winner. Mk3 interiors are fancy with a lot of gadgets, which Mk2 interior is a bit dated (but still pretty functional & good).
> 
> Mk3 TT RS - Well, no solid information is out yet about US availability. If it is confirmed for the US then it might be well worth the wait.
> 
> ...


I loved the 911, I just don't have time for 2 toys, my kids are playing sports and I'm coaching, that and work take up the majority of my time. I love cars, but family is much more important, that's why I got the pool/backyard.

Other then the space I loved the 911, the smooth linear power was great. It was a manual, I think I will enjoy a manual, but I didn't mind the DSG. The other variable is I live in New England, this will be driven through the winter.


Thanks for the replies everyone!!!!


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*All good points*



gengo said:


> First the obvious: drive both and pick the one you prefer, as they both have pros and cons.
> 
> Personally, here's why I'd pick the used TTRS:
> 1. Manual gearbox
> ...


As others have said, expect the overall performance of the Mk 3 TTS to be about the same as the Mk 2 TTRS. The Mk 3 has less HP but far superior handling, making overall performance a virtual wash. The Mk 3 interior is an industry game changer. Both are excellent daily drivers. Rarity may be an issue. When I buy a used car, I look for low mileage (under 20K) and one owner. According to Cars.com, there are only 8 low mileage used TTRS in the entire US at this time. Sticker price on a new TTS is typically around $59K while a low mileage TTRS CPO is about $49K. Discount on the TTS will be about 6% at best while the TTRS will be more negotiable. The biggest factor for most folks will be manual vs auto.


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> As others have said, expect the overall performance of the Mk 3 TTS to be about the same as the Mk 2 TTRS. The Mk 3 has less HP but far superior handling, making overall performance a virtual wash. The Mk 3 interior is an industry game changer. Both are excellent daily drivers. Rarity may be an issue. When I buy a used car, I look for low mileage (under 20K) and one owner. According to Cars.com, there are only 8 low mileage used TTRS in the entire US at this time. Sticker price on a new TTS is typically around $59K while a low mileage TTRS CPO is about $49K. Discount on the TTS will be about 6% at best while the TTRS will be more negotiable. The biggest factor for most folks will be manual vs auto.


Exactly my thoughts, so I am figuring around $55K for the TTS and $47K or so for the low mileage CPO TT-RS. I think I might be leaning towards the TTS, I could order it exactly how I want it, and I greatly prefer handling over pure power, to me it is more fun.

I am going to test drive both and go from there, I am in no rush at this point, my Q7 fits my needs fine at this point.


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> Exactly my thoughts, so I am figuring around $55K for the TTS and $47K or so for the low mileage CPO TT-RS. I think I might be leaning towards the TTS, I could order it exactly how I want it, and I greatly prefer handling over pure power, to me it is more fun.
> 
> I am going to test drive both and go from there, I am in no rush at this point, my Q7 fits my needs fine at this point.


I am sure the TTS is a very nice car and will handle like a dream but for me its about having a good combination of power and handling. IMO the RS has both. Tune it and throw some rear sway bars on it and its even better. 

I actually pondered the same question you are bringing up and every time i look at my car and drive it i come to the same conclusion. No F'n way am i getting rid of this car anytime soon.


----------



## Luxferro (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm not sure what the 4 cylinder in the TTS sounds like, but don't forget about the awesome sounding straight 5


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

Luxferro said:


> I'm not sure what the 4 cylinder in the TTS sounds like, but don't forget about the awesome sounding straight 5


The 5 sounds worlds better than any 4 cyl. Audi or VW I have ever heard


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

You will have to go with an aftermarket tune with the Mk3 TTS to have it equal the acceleration abilities of a stock Mk2 TT-RS, which creates a risk with the Audi warranty. 

I love the interior of the Mk3 TT, but not enough to make me trade in my Mk2 TT-RS. The 2.5L TFSI engine is great in OEM state and awesome with a tune from United Motorsports 😁 The older tech in the Mk2 is easily fixed with a new headunit. Ok, it won't be equal to the Mk3 virtual dash, but the TTS is always going to be down a cylinder compared to the TT-RS. 

Personally, I would go the CPO route, whether Mk2 TT-RS or Mk3 TTS. I am personally done taking the depreciation hit from buying brand new cars, unless I happen to a great deal on a new model. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

hightechrdn said:


> You will have to go with an aftermarket tune with the Mk3 TTS to have it equal the acceleration abilities of a stock Mk2 TT-RS, which creates a risk with the Audi warranty.


Maybe at the top end but off the line the stock mk3 TTS is likely to be just as quick as the mk2 TTRS. The lighter weight combined with launch control and DSG should have the 0-60 time down around 4.5 seconds and will be much more repeatable than with the manual in the RS.


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

I'm adding my vote to the used TT-RS. The problem with the new TT / TTS, I feel that the new ford focus RS takes a lot of design cues from it. It becomes harder to distinguish it as a TT vs. other similar cars.

The MK1 and MK2 TT's are more unique in their look and the MK2's are aging well. The TTRS turns heads wherever I go + driving feeling is still unmatched, even with the new TTS. It doesn't feel as visceral. 

For technology, I have my doubts on the MK3 TTS. Yeah, the virtual cockpit is cool, but what happens when new technology comes out in 3-5 years from now. You can't replace it with a new head unit, you can't extend the functionality. Food for thought.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Not even an RS and it turns heads everytime. My next car is definitely an RS. I need a manual in my life.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> Not even an RS and it turns heads everytime. My next car is definitely an RS. I need a manual in my life.


That blue is stunning, how much did the wrap cost? Did you do door inserts?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Blaylock1988 said:


> That blue is stunning, how much did the wrap cost? Did you do door inserts?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Normally it would be 2000$ no door sills. Didnt want to do them. He charged 1,000 and I helped him pull the mirrors and the bumpers since he is a business partner of mine he only charged for the material and very little labor. Took with 3 guys 18 hours.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

A color like that couldn't have been cheap. I would love to do a similar color, maybe a bit darker so it won't conflict with my red interior. How much work is it to maintain?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Blaylock1988 said:


> A color like that couldn't have been cheap. I would love to do a similar color, maybe a bit darker so it won't conflict with my red interior. How much work is it to maintain?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I go to self serves and honestly use the dreaded brush that they have. I pressure clean the brush first ofcourse. But yeah I really don't take care of it as much as I used to but when she is clean she looks perfect.


----------

